# Swap SD card in JB AOKP?



## Ssignature (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry, if anyone's posted this, but I'm wondering if anyone has implemented the ability to swap out the SD card with internal memory on Jelly Bean AOKP. I've found solutions for non-CM ROMs, but nothing for us yet. Am I missing something?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

link me to something for a non-cm rom and i can probably make it work


----------



## Ssignature (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm currently running Hilbe's 10/5 AOKP with Leankernel 1.11 exp1. I tried this , but it causes my phone to bootloop a couple times, and then fails to run the script . It seems that TW ROMs have the ability to swap the SD card, but so far, no widespread success on anything CM/AOSP/AOKP.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Ssignature said:


> I'm currently running Hilbe's 10/5 AOKP with Leankernel 1.11 exp1. I tried this , but it causes my phone to bootloop a couple times, and then fails to run the script . It seems that TW ROMs have the ability to swap the SD card, but so far, no widespread success on anything CM/AOSP/AOKP.


try this:
http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/11extsd2internalsd_gs3cm10.zip

no promises


----------



## Ssignature (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for trying, but no dice. It didn't bootloop, but it didn't swap it either. I found an app2sd app in the Play Store, but was hoping for something more than that. Sixteen geebees fills up quicker than it used to. Somewhere I read that this has to be done at the kernel level. Init.d scripts don't seem to work for this.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Ssignature said:


> Thanks for trying, but no dice. It didn't bootloop, but it didn't swap it either. I found an app2sd app in the Play Store, but was hoping for something more than that. Sixteen geebees fills up quicker than it used to. Somewhere I read that this has to be done at the kernel level. Init.d scripts don't seem to work for this.


nah, wont be at the kernel level, just matters where things are mounted (afaik)


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to see this too. I have a 64 GB card and I am constantly having to move things to the ext sd card. It would be cool to have it as a default.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Google "directory bind". The APK is on xda. Will solve a few issues, but not a true swap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Invis-

Xenomax (spelling) has a noob TW rom on xda with the swap built in. I couldn't find it -- which means it's buried

Might be the lead you're looking for...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

the problem is our internal sdcard actually resides at /data/media
i suppose we could break the /sdcard symlink and point it at /external_sd or something
not sure what that would do though


----------

